# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Έτοιμα για την έκθεση 19/11/11 ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ.

## xXx

Σήμερα 19/11/11 έχουμε ''εγκλωβισμό'' στην έκθεση του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. και από Τρίτη 22/11/11 ξεκινάνε οι κρίσεις των πουλιών. Σας δείχνω τα πουλάκια που θα κατεβάσω. 7 αχάτες κόκκινο μωσαικού και ένα καρδερινοκάναρο.

----------


## marlene

*Πολύ μου αρέσουν αυτά τα κοκκινούλικα....!!!!!! Καλή επιτυχία, Βασίλη...!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βασίλη καλή επιτυχία!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ολα τα πουλακια σου ειναι τελεια!!!

Καλη επιτυχια!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

καλη επιτυχια βασιλη και μολις αποληθω θα ερθω να μου δηξεις τροπεο ετσι? μην πεις οχι δεν το δεχομαι θελω να το δω!!!!!!

----------


## kostasp

Καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη και σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες..

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου ρε Μπιλο με τα ωραια σου πουλακιααα.... φοβερα... που τα εκρυβες τοσο καιρο??? καλη επιτυχια!!!! φοβερα!!!

----------


## geam

καλή επιτυχία Μπίλ!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλή επιτυχία Βασίλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## small676

Καλή επιτυχία φίλε, θα τα πούμε και από κοντά το Σάββατο

----------


## petra

Μπιλ τα πουλια σου ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!!!!! καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι να εχεις!!!!!!! :Love0038:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καλη επιτυχεια!!!πανεμορφα τα πουλακια!ελπιζουμε θα σας δουμε και απο κοντα!

----------


## mariakappa

καλη επιτυχια.ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.:d

----------


## vikitaspaw

ολα αυτα δικα σου??? Πλακα κανεις!!! Πως τα κανεις καλα?? Είναι πανεμορφα!! Καλη επιτυχια Βασίλη!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Άντε Βασίλη καλη επιτυχία να έχεις αν και ας μην το γρουσουζεψω αλλα θα μπει κορδελιτσα πιστεύω.θα σε δω εκει το σκ φαντάζομαι;να τα πούμε κιόλας.....

----------


## jimmysk

Καλη επιτυχια φιλε!
το καρδερινοκαναρο θυληκο δεν ειναι;

----------


## xXx

αρσενικό είναι

----------


## douke-soula

καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη !!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Πρεπει να χεις τρελο μερακι ομως:-)  Πανεμορφα ολα. Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## Mits_Pits

Καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη!!!!
Θα παμε τις 27 ε?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Όμορφα πουλάκια!!!!

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## xXx

> Καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη!!!!
> Θα παμε τις 27 ε?


27 θα κατέβεις??

----------


## xXx

> καλη επιτυχεια!!!πανεμορφα τα πουλακια!ελπιζουμε θα σας δουμε και απο κοντα!


θα σε περιμένω

----------


## xXx

> καλη επιτυχια.ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο.:d


ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## xXx

> ολα αυτα δικα σου??? Πλακα κανεις!!! Πως τα κανεις καλα?? Είναι πανεμορφα!! Καλη επιτυχια Βασίλη!!


ευχαριστώ Βικάκι θα σε περιμένω

----------


## xXx

> Πρεπει να χεις τρελο μερακι ομως:-)  Πανεμορφα ολα. Καλη επιτυχια


ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## xXx

> καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη !!!!!!!!


να σαι καλά Σούλα

----------


## nasososan

Καλή επιτυχία Βασίλη

----------


## xXx

να σαι καλά Θανάση ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## nasososan

Κρίμα ρε φίλε που δεν θα μπορέσω να κατέβω, θα πρέπει να κατέβω Αθήνα...Θα 'θελα να γνωριστούμε...
Μιάν άλλη φορά, ίσωσ

----------


## xXx

...εγώ λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να μαι Αθήνα αυτό τον καιρό να παραστώ στις εκθέσεις...είχα 17 χρόνια κάτω και μερικές φορές μου λείπει έντονα...μακάρι να μπορούσες να ρθει Λάρισα να γνωριστούμε...ίσως αν κατέβω με την π΄ρωτη ευκαιρία Αθήνα πιούμε καφεδάκι

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αμα μαζευτουν και οι αλλοι ναι 27 γιατι τις αλλες μερες δουλευω!

----------


## xXx

ποιοι άλλοι??πόσοι θε έρθετε??

----------


## nasososan

Βασίλη, ποιο πιθανό να κατέβω εγώ Λάρισα, γιατί αν κατέβεις Αθήνα, δεν παίζει να βρεθούμε. Άλλαξα νομό πια, Κοζάνη τώρα, οπότε τό'χω για τι Λάρισα πιο εύκολο..

----------


## Georgia_io

Καλή επιτυχία Βασίλη!!!

----------


## xXx

έλα ρε συ...έχω καταγωγή από Νεάπολη Κοζάνης στο έχω πει??έλα να δεις τους Λαρισαικούς πούλαρους αχαχαχχαχα

----------


## xXx

> Καλή επιτυχία Βασίλη!!!


ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## nasososan

> έλα ρε συ...έχω καταγωγή από Νεάπολη Κοζάνης στο έχω πει??έλα να δεις τους Λαρισαικούς πούλαρους αχαχαχχαχα


Να δείς που θα βγούμε και ξαδέρφια  έτσι που το πάμε,είδα του προέδρου σας πριν δυο βδομάδες....

----------


## Mits_Pits

> ποιοι άλλοι??πόσοι θε έρθετε??


Εννοω αν ερθει και κανενας αλλο Βολιοτης ή τα κοριτσια απο Καρδιτσα!
Αν ειναι να το κανονισουμε αυτες τις μερες...

----------


## xXx

> Να δείς που θα βγούμε και ξαδέρφια  έτσι που το πάμε,είδα του προέδρου σας πριν δυο βδομάδες....


ξέρεις τον Παναγιώτη??

----------


## nasososan

Τον έμαθα... Τον ξέρει ο κουμπάρος μου, πήρα κάτι μικρούλια...

----------


## xXx

τι πουλιά πήρε??

----------


## nasososan

Κόκκινα, άσπρα, και ένα Cock μαυροκόκκινο  μη έντονο για μένα, να κλείσω το ζευγάρι

----------


## xXx

ο κουμπάρος σου σε ποιον σύλλογο είναι και από πού??

----------


## nasososan

Ο κουμπάρος μου θα γραφτεί σε εσάς, και είναι απ'το  χωριό μου παιδικοί φίλοι είμαστε, αλλά έγινε γαμπρός εκεί κάτω σΛάρσα

----------


## jk21

Mπιλλαρε εχεις ολες τις ευχες μου για τα κουκλια σου !!!

----------


## xXx

να σαι καλά Μητσάκο μου

----------


## petra

ναι κι εμεις τα κοριτσια απο την καρδιτσα την κυριακη εκει θα ειμαστε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx

ωραιότατα πιστεύω θα απολαύσετε το θέαμα που θα δείτε

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ωραια! Τωρα μενει να κανονισουμε οι Βολιοτες!

----------


## xXx

άντε ωρέ vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## panos70

Βασίλη καλή επιτυχία στην έκθεση του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ.

----------


## xXx

να σαι καλά Πάνο

----------


## Avdiritis

Βασίλαρε καλή επιτυχία φίλε, εύχομαι το παλμαρέ σου με τα τρόπαια να μεγαλώνει συνέχεια

----------


## georgekouk

Καλή επιτυχία κι από μένα τις παρατηρήσεις μου στις έχω πει, εύχομαι να μην κρατάς κακία...χαχα. Χωρίς bauteau και spa...όμως;

----------


## xXx

> Βασίλαρε καλή επιτυχία φίλε, εύχομαι το παλμαρέ σου με τα τρόπαια να μεγαλώνει συνέχεια


να σαι καλά Βαγγέλη

----------


## xXx

> Καλή επιτυχία κι από μένα τις παρατηρήσεις μου στις έχω πει, εύχομαι να μην κρατάς κακία...χαχα. Χωρίς bauteau και spa...όμως;


Δεν μπορώ να κρατάω κακία σε ένα φιλαράκι μου Γιώργαρε...ειδικά αν αυτός είναι γνώστης ιδίως των πουλιών που εκτρέφω και ξέρω πως οι νύξεις και παρατηρήσεις πάντα πιάνουνε τόπο...εξάλλου δεν θα έπαιρνα πουλάκια από τυχαίο άνθρωπο...προσπαθώ να βελτιώνομαι όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ κάθε χρόνο...σε ευχαριστώ για όλα

----------


## Εφη

όμορφα τα κοκκινάκια.καλή επιτυχία

----------

